# Adopted 14 wk vizsla crate training



## LeeWhit (9 d ago)

Hello, we've just adopted a 14wk old vizsla and from 1st impressions he has had basic training as very little accidents with toilet in house, always outside and he slepping well at nights in crate. Though during day when we put him in crate to try teach him seperation and downtime he whines and barks. I believe stick with process and hopefully he will learn and stop but more looking advice on periods of time I should do this throughout the day as work from home and need to ensure he not barking when we need to leave him alone in house. Any tips be appreciated. Thank you


----------

